# Officer Down: Jason Faulkner - [Southgate, Kentucky]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

01/24/2007
*Campbell County, Ken. Detective Officer Jason Faulkner succumbs to leukemia*

*Officer Down: Jason Faulkner* - [Southgate, Kentucky]

I regret to inform you that we have lost one of our own, on 01/24/2007, at approximately
19:30 hrs. 30 yr old Detective Officer Jason Faulkner badge # 671, an eight year veteran with the Campbell County Police Dept. lost his struggle with Acute Lymphoblastic Leukemia. It has been a long road that came to a sad ending. He was first diagnosed in January 2005, since then there has been several fund raisers in hopes to find a cure and also in september of 2006 there were several attempts to find a boone marrow donor, there was a
non-exact donor found through blood tested from umbilical cords of newborn babies. In December 2006 a cord-blood transplant was done and it appeared to be a success, but soon after complications set in and Jason's body struggled to keep healthy. We will miss Jason he was a great inspiration to all of us and an excellent officer and most of all a friend to everyone that knew him. I know God has welcomed him with open arms.


----------

